# Radial arm or crosscut saw



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Ike ate my shop and I almost have my garage/shop back up. I'll be buying used tools and am wondering if I should go with a chop saw or a radial arm saw. You can get both for about the same price. Any other suggestions on what tools I should get. I hope to at least get another table saw, band saw, jointer, and eventually a lathe.
Thanks


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I found that my miter saw was so much faster to use that I sold my radial arm saw. Only regret I have is when I want to cut a long 1X12 - 12" miter saw won't quite reach and long boards are a pain on a table saw since you have to set up a support roller. Just my opinion - YMMV.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

If you get a sliding compound mitersaw you can handle most anything. I like the radial for doing repetitive cuts and for cutting dados & half lap joints in 2X & 4X material and for wider 10" & 12" material.

I've got a 2hp 10" craftsman tablesaw for sale if you're interested.

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Due to limited space in my workplace now, I bought a sliding compound saw and sold my Radial Arm Saw also. Both have their limitations but for consistant cuts, the miter say is more accurate with angles. On a Radial Arm Saw, you need to check often if angle changes are made but can do some things that a miter saw or table saw can do if set up right. I used to have cabinets on both sided of my radial arm saw and you can rip wood that isn't square on the edges using a radial arm saw that would be almost impossible to do on a table saw. All in all, I went with the compound miter saw for space limitations, and accuracy. The depth of cut on a compound sliding miter saw is pretty much the same as on a Radial Saw.


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeff: Tell me about your table saw. My shop/garage is not quite finished yet but will be soon.
Bruce


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bruce Glover said:


> Jeff: Tell me about your table saw. My shop/garage is not quite finished yet but will be soon.
> Bruce


Craftsman 10" 2hp tablesaw $125
rolling stand, sliding miter table dust, collection port, dado; zero clear & regular inserts, extra long miter & manuals included Good for the shop but light enough to tote to the jobsite too. Direct drive allows enough blade height to cut 4x material in one pass


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd go for the mitre saw over radial arm saw any day. More versitle & accurate imo. The sliding compound is the way to go.


----------

